# McKesson Phys-Doc Electronic Documentation



## acw (Jan 29, 2013)

I am wondering if any of you use the above electronic documentatin system for profee E/M documentation.  I perform 100% review on every document I code.  How do you like it?  Any pros or cons would be helpful to me with regard to coding review of documentation.

Annette, CPC, CEMC


----------

